# Browning 4 in 1 parka



## CORNFED500 (Jan 4, 2006)

I was looking to buy a browning 4 / 1 Parka but I ran across looking at these and found  a Hydro-fleece and a Hydro-suede.   I am not sure what the difference is but I found the Hydro-suede on ebay for $149, they both say that they are waterproof windproof and basically all of the same characteristics.  So what is the difference between the two and which is perfered.


----------



## garndawg (Jan 4, 2006)

I belive all the Hydrosuedes have a down liner and the Hydrofleece has a thermore liner.  I bought the H/S, didn't like the bulk and returned it for the H/F.  Also, there's a H/F Classic and a H/F pro.  The pro has a removable hood and a few other gimmicky things to add to it.

I've got the H/F pro and like it a lot.  Kept me nice and toasty on a 20 deg F morning with nothing but some underarmour cold gear underneath.  I highly recommend it, but not for the full retail price.  I got my jacket from a Cabela's closeout for $200.

Hope that helps...


----------



## South Man (Jun 9, 2020)

I know this is an old thread does anyone have one of these and still using it?


----------



## South Man (Jun 15, 2020)

Looking for some Large bibs or XL parka


----------

